# WIFI connectivity works, I just can't connect to Steam.



## happita (Aug 17, 2012)

I have internet access via wifi provided at my place of employment. I'm able to update my virus, spyware, other miscellaneous programs, and use any browser of my choice with no problems.
However, when I try to open up Steam, it gives me the Exception Error: Must be connected to the Internet first. What could be causing this?

The machine: My Lenovo Laptop with the integrated Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Card.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 17, 2012)

are you positive steam is shut down on the other PC that usually is running it? Even have reset the PC since it was shut down. I had issues similar to this when I put steam on my lappy, and after resetting the gaming rig I was able load it on the laptop.


----------



## happita (Aug 17, 2012)

I have an updated Steam Installer that I uploaded from my external to my laptop. My primary gaming rig is not anywhere near me. I am at work right now with my laptop. The wireless is right above me, so there are no connection issues whatsoever, the connection speed is quick whenever I visit any website. I tried restarting the laptop, no luck with that though.


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 18, 2012)

Likely your workplace has blocked steam. probably because someone downloaded a ton of games on their dime and used a load of bandwidth.


----------

